# New Yarn Shop in Ocala Florida



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

I had the pleasure of visiting a new shop in Ocala today, 
The Yards N Yarn shop here is a link to the shops Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/YardsNYarn

From the moment I set foot in this lovely shop I felt welcome, and I look forward to many trips back for yarn and fabric as a knitter, crocheter and a quilter I can fill many needs from this shop. I am also looking forward to the Thread Therapy Thursdays where I can sit and stitch and enjoy the company of other Yarn lovers.

Today I purchased a few skeins of Patons Silk Bamboo and Pluscious by Cascade Yarns

If you live in Ocala/Marion County give this shop a visit.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Visit Ocala several times to visit family and will be sure to go there. Thanks for the update.


----------

